
Understand the concepts of JavaScript miniaturization - whoshallsucceed
http://makingthingssimpler.com/post/understand-the-concepts-of-javascript-miniaturization#continue_reading
======
buddydvd
There's a bug in the first optimization example. Specifically, class "point"'s
"up" and "down" methods still reference the "move" method as "move" instead of
"b". It can be fixed by replacing the original statement "p.move(10)" with
"move.call(p, 10)" for the "up" method (and similarly for the "down" method).

Despite the bug, I think it illustrates a good point. You can adopt a specific
coding style that help you achieve higher level of minification/obfuscation.

It would be nice if languages like TypeScript can perform this transformation
for you.

